# weird skin condition



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

hey i havent been breeding mice very long and still got alot to learn!! i have a litter here about 8weeks old now and they all have small bald patches all over them. it doesnt seem to irrate them the skin sometimes is a bit red. ive changed the sawdust and sprayed them all with treatment for flees, mites and all parasites.hoping this will do the trick. anybody ideas on what this might be??any ideas would be great.thakyou


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

If the mite treatment _doesn't_ work (and let's hope it does), it could be case of Ringworm. It's not life threatening but it _is_ a bugger to get rid of.

Do you have a photo?

xx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i havent at the moment but coulg take one tommorow??thankyou for your reply


----------

